# Trophy Wife



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

all i saw were b  bs


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

That was the point.


----------



## sbinckes (Dec 25, 2012)

> I want one of them there trophy wifes...


I hear yah... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO2IubasoTE


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

too many pop-ups


----------



## GlassMinnow (Jan 1, 2012)

You will never cast that heavy fly


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I believe these big fly patterns are meant for the spey roders...


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

haha not a bad video


----------

